# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам Ингалятор . Новый...

## 9000

Продам Ингалятор, Небулайзер. Новый. В упаковке. 

На гарантии. 

560 грн.

----------


## gekax

Что за фирма и модель...и фото можно, если конечно не продан

----------


## 9000

> Что за фирма и модель...и фото можно, если конечно не продан


 один Family Gamma а второй Little Doctor , оба новые

----------


## 7olga7

Добрый день.
Family Gamma продали или есть?

----------


## 9000

> Добрый день.
> Family Gamma продали или есть?


 Chu Chu Train есть - то же самое что Family Gamma, линейка одна и та же

----------


## 7olga7

И в какую сумму оценен паровозик?

----------


## 9000

> И в какую сумму оценен паровозик?


 500 гривен

----------


## 7olga7

Торг уместен?
Новый? Гарантия?

----------


## 9000

> Торг уместен?
> Новый? Гарантия?


 торг? Например  сколько?? 
Он не распечатывался вообще ни разу. И на гарантии

----------


## 7olga7

Сколько гарантия?

----------


## 9000

> Сколько гарантия?


  2 года

----------


## 9000

))

----------


## A_Nastasiya

Здравствуйте, небулайзер еще в продаже?

----------


## 9000

> Здравствуйте, небулайзер еще в продаже?


 да, конечно

----------


## A_Nastasiya

Уже купили. Вам удачи в продаже

----------


## 9000

> Уже купили. Вам удачи в продаже


 спасибо большое!!! Не болейте )

----------


## krokozyblik

Здравствуйте! Family Gamma есть?

----------


## 9000

> Здравствуйте! Family Gamma есть?


 их по Украине нету, эту марку больше завод не выпускает. 

На днях будет Chu Chu Train от Gamma, но учитывая что это последние модели - где вы потом купите распылители которые теряются? Нигде)

Уж лучше LD купить

----------


## krokozyblik

> их по Украине нету, эту марку больше завод не выпускает. 
> 
> На днях будет Chu Chu Train от Gamma, но учитывая что это последние модели - где вы потом купите распылители которые теряются? Нигде)
> 
> Уж лучше LD купить


 Omron C-28 есть? цена?

----------


## 9000

> Omron C-28 есть? цена?


 950 грн

----------


## pacanka

Какие есть в наличии? Очень срочно надо!!!

----------


## deliy

присоединяюсь

----------


## 9000

Есть итальянские:

такой - http://tiamo.od.ua/kompressornye/594-kompressornyy-portativnyy-ingalyator-norditalia-hi-neb.html
такой - http://tiamo.od.ua/kompressornye/595-kompressornyy-ingalyator-norditalia-arianne-p1.html

и Little Doctor - http://tiamo.od.ua/kompressornye/193-ingalyator-kompressornyy-ld-211c-little-doctor.html

----------


## 9000

ап

----------


## 9000

ап

----------


## GD+13

какой посоветуете?

----------


## 9000

> какой посоветуете?


 Та вот думаю. Chu chu train или medel family хороший выбор

----------


## GD+13

нет возможности позвонить.а разве омроны не считаются лучшими?видила есть именно детские.
и лилт доктор мне хвалили.но хотелось бы не очень шумный.детке моей год.

----------


## 9000

> нет возможности позвонить.а разве омроны не считаются лучшими?видила есть именно детские.
> и лилт доктор мне хвалили.но хотелось бы не очень шумный.детке моей год.


 Маленькие омроны не лучший вариант и проигрывают по многим параметрам. Если брать и маленький и супер тихий то это ld 207 а если обычный то взять chu chu train он и детский и надежный и не дорого

----------


## Темная Леди

И сколько стоит chu chu train ???  И как фото посмотреть??? Ссылки Ваши не все открываются... И вообще хочется что-то подобрать и ознакомиться с ценами. Все на гарантии?

----------


## 9000

> И сколько стоит chu chu train ???  И как фото посмотреть??? Ссылки Ваши не все открываются... И вообще хочется что-то подобрать и ознакомиться с ценами. Все на гарантии?


 chu chu train - стоит 615 грн - можно делать ингаляцию "играючись",так как детки эту процедуру недолюбливают. 

ВСё на гарантии

----------


## GD+13

блин а в чу чу нет для носа((((

----------


## 9000

> блин а в чу чу нет для носа((((


 ну сделаю я вам эту насадку, а толку? В моем ингаляторе ниразу не пришлось ее использовать, потому как ребенок орет как резаный. Подумайте сами, что лучше, маску одеть чтоб он носом дышал или трубки в нос совать?? 

Я вас уверяю, когда я вам ее дам, через месяц вы ее сами и выбросите , не первый случай уже

----------


## Темная Леди

Телефончик скиньте !!!

----------


## 9000

> Телефончик скиньте !!!


 телефон в личке

----------


## Темная Леди

Спс за небулайзер - сегодня уже испробовали  :smileflag:

----------


## 9000

> Спс за небулайзер - сегодня уже испробовали


 Был рад помочь

----------


## 9000

аппп

----------


## annamakovetskaia

Ингалятор компрессорный LD-211C (Little Doctor)   за сколько отдадите??И паровоз у вас сколько стоит?

----------


## 9000

> Ингалятор компрессорный LD-211C (Little Doctor)   за сколько отдадите??И паровоз у вас сколько стоит?


 паровоза уже нету, а ld 211 есть, и 210 есть. Ценник: 550 грн за 211 модель. Новый преновый.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  23.11.2013 в 16:46 ----------

094-956-02-27

----------


## Alenka555

Добрый день. Какие есть новые запечатанные ультразвуковые небулайзеры?

----------


## 9000

LD 250U

----------


## Alenka555

Gamma Compact(Англия) бывают у вас?

----------


## 9000

> Gamma Compact(Англия) бывают у вас?


 после праздников будут точно

----------


## Nebulizer

> Gamma Compact(Англия) бывают у вас?


 Компакты есть у нас!

----------


## karagan

> Компакты есть у нас!


 у нас тоже есть.... они везде есть

----------


## Nebulizer

> у нас тоже есть.... они везде есть


 Только никто не берёт!

----------


## 9000

наоборот - реально берут так как и не хватает даж

----------

